# OM Cape Point new grip



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

So I have two 6-12oz heavers with hockey tap on the grips. Would like to put the shrink tubing grips on the butt and above the reel seat. Anyone know what size tubing to order of how do I measure for the tubing? Kind of assuming I will need to remove the butt cap. Help is much appreciated


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Most shrink wrap shrinks 50 % of its diameter - a 1" shrink wrap would shrink up to 1/2" maximum. Measure the diameter of the areas and order as needed (order longer than needed!). I usually cut the wrap a little longer than needed and trim with a razor blade while hitting it with the heat gun (Blow dryer will work - just takes a lot longer) when I put it on. If the shrink wrap can fit over the butt cap, do it. If not, you can heat up the butt cap with a heat gun or blow dryer to remove it. It all depends if you want the shrink wrap UNDER the butt cap or not. I prefer to NOT have it under the cap as it makes replacing it so much easier -I usually do my rods every couple of years.


Below is a bad pic of the shrink wrap I did for my Breakaway Omega (10'6", 2-4 oz) conventional rod...
Sandcrab


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey thanks sandcrab! Really appreciate it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Not a problem. I found a cheap heat gun at one of the big box home repair stores - it was under $20. Worth getting for this job and any other shrink wrap jobs you might forsee in the future. Just take your time doing it - I usually measure long and start in the middle of the job working towards the ends. Trim with a razor blade... I like to do this over cork tape... Is this going to be over the blank directly or over cork tape? The couple of OM CP's I have did not have anything over the blank areas - I removed the plate reel seat and put cork tape down...

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> Most shrink wrap shrinks 50 % of its diameter - a 1" shrink wrap would shrink up to 1/2" maximum.
> 
> Sandcrab


Another thought about heat-shrink grips . . . As it shrinks, the wall thickness increases. 

So, hypothetically, if you had a blank with a diameter of 1" and were to use 2" diameter shrink tubing, the finished diameter of the grip would be larger, than if you used shrink tubing that was just slightly larger in diameter than the area it's being applied to.

Knowing that can help you plan out the desired finished diameter of your grip, or to avoid a "bad surprise" in the final results.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks EZ - Key words are "maximum shrink" but as EZ stated, don't count on it shrinking 50% - it could shrink less! 

Sandcrab


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can you put over cork tape? pain to remove and replace.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

redhorse9902 said:


> Can you put over cork tape? pain to remove and replace.


Yes, you can . . . A lot of people use the "textured" shrink tube over Cork, like the one is this pic from earlier in this thread.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ez2cdave said:


> Yes, you can . . . A lot of people use the "textured" shrink tube over Cork, like the one is this pic from earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16778


In this case as it was a new custom build, I measured the diameter of the cork tape already wrapped on the blank and ordered a butt cap that would fit over both. 

Sandcrab


----------

